# I too am disappointed with my Oberon



## Karyle (Aug 27, 2009)

I received my Red River Garden Oberon cover for my Kindle 2 and was so disappointed.  I had been waiting all day for it to get here.... and I even paid for next day shipping.  It took me a long time to cost-justify it and I couldn;t wait to have it.
Mine , too, is stiff and doesn't fold back easily.
It is Beautiful however... I will have to find someone who knows how to sell things online help me sell it.  Oberon will absolutely not take it back... even though I contacted them the same day I received it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

there's a buy/sell/trade board here, so you might consider posting there and selling it to someone on the board.  

sorry you didn't like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your disappointment!  

You might look at some of the threads about how to soften it, some people have had good luck.  Mine folds back easily, I do it all the time (and it's a wrap around design--Roof of Heaven.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you take those hard plastic flats our of the front and back flaaps? That helped mine a lot.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is the posting regarding the problems with the Oberon cover. It was on the next page of this Kindle Accessories section.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13041.0.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your disappointment, Karyle.

I, too, bought a Red River Garden and discovered it did not fold back easily like the other Oberons I have had: Hokusai wave, Roof of Heaven, Red Gingko, and Tree of Life. Three of those four are wrap around designs (like the river garden) to it must be something in the RRG design that makes the folding problematic. 

I know others with the RRG have managed to soften theirs up and they are happy with it. I sold mine through the board here and bought the Roof of Heaven, instead, and I'll be honest, I am much, much happier with it.

Good luck and welcome to KindleBoards!

L


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that you too, have had trouble with the stiffness of the RG design. The leather used in the River Garden does seem to be thicker than that used in some of the other designs, maybe it's necessary due to all the intricate detail involved.

But luvshihtzu's method which she described in the other thread (*"...I took my wraparound Oberon Gingko and did a lot of stretching and rolling. First remove the Kindle and be sure to remove those plastic inserts. Then roll up cover in all directions tightly a whole bunch of times. The next day I did it again and finally it started to soften. Actually, the cover softened so much, I had to put the plastic inserts back in. The cover feels and looks so much nicer now."*) helped me to soften mine enough to use it comfortably. I must admit, it did take some doing, and I also applied liberal applications of Cadillac Leather Balm to soften it too. But it's just so beautiful that I feel it was worth the effort, and have in fact ordered a custom Decalgirl skin for it. Can't wait for it to arrive! And thanks again for your help, luvshihtzu. 

You might want to give it a try, Karyle.

My custom skin mock-up in case anyone would like to see it


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

That is a gorgeous skin and such a perfect fit with your cover!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh Christina, that is a beautiful skin!

L


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The stiffness shouldn't be an issue at all.  Mine wouldn't fold back when I got it either and I just spent a few hours folding it back and forth.  I literally turned mine inside out and took a hammer to the crease then pinched it with pliers until it was very soft and pliable.  It would not bend back at all when I first got it because I got the journal and it wasn't designed to.  Now it folds back very easily and it can lie down on its own.  Just work on it before giving up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You just have to tread it like a new baseball glove.  

(Not really joking here. . .the principal is the same. . . . .but I'm one to talk:  my Creekbed Maple has never been folded all the way back because I don't like to do that.   )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

They are not for everyone.... Sorry you did not like it.

Christina: Love the koi skin!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, for the compliments on the skin! I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will arrive Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

oh that koi skin is lovely!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh no... I just saw this thread after ordering my Sky Blue ROH cover.  I sure hope I don't regret this purchase.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As an owner of a saddle River of Heaven, I can say that I love it, and haven't any desire to change it at all.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the Koi skin. I'm really sorry your Oberon cover didn't work out. I have the Oberon Red River Garden and mine isn't stiff. It folds back just fine and has from the beginning. When I ordered it I didn't know the difference between wraparound design and the other kind. Just as well, because if I had, I would probably have ordered something else and I do love my River Garden. Maybe Oberon needs to use thinner leather for the wraparounds. Too bad there isn't a way to invent a breed of cows with softer, more tender skin. I can see it now--they will name the breed the Oberon.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

That koi skin is truly fabulous!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Oh no... I just saw this thread after ordering my Sky Blue ROH cover. I sure hope I don't regret this purchase.


My sky blue ROH for K1 folded back from day 1 with no effort at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Too bad there isn't a way to invent a breed of cows with softer, more tender skin. I can see it now--they will name the breed the Oberon.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Too bad there isn't a way to invent a breed of cows with softer, more tender skin. I can see it now--they will name the breed the Oberon.


Right, and they'll come in red, sky blue, dark navy, saddle, forest green, fern, purple, wine and black...

L


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I loved the design and color when I got my ROH, but it was stiff, to be sure.  But after removing the inserts and massaging the crease whenever I read (and I did think of taking that hammer to it!), all of a sudden it's exactly the way I want it.  Still heavier than other covers, but it's so beautiful to carry around, or even just gaze at when opening and closing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't give up on the cover. They really do soften up with use. There are a lot of good hints on how to soften. It is leather and like a ball glove it will soften with use. 

Love the skin.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> Right, and they'll come in red, sky blue, dark navy, saddle, forest green, fern, purple, wine and black...


LOL.

Sure--a little tinkering with the genetics and maybe they can get not only the colors, but the leather tooling right on the cow's hide.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Christina said:


> My custom skin mock-up in case anyone would like to see it


Where can I buy this skin?


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 


fishcube said:


> Where can I buy this skin?


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

fishcube said:


> Where can I buy this skin?





Wheezie said:


> +1


If anyone would like to use my koi template for a custom K2 skin, just PM me with your email address and I'll be happy to share it with you. Mine arrived today, and is already on my Kindle with the RG Oberon cover. Will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful skin - can't wait to see pics of the total package.  I love the style and am int he process of doing something similar.


----------

